
Offline web pages by persisting DOM to IndexedDB/WebSQL - devspaper
https://hackernoon.com/domsnap-offline-web-pages-by-persisting-dom-to-indexeddb-websql-a4750d591ea1
======
beaconstudios
what's the benefit of this over caching the HTML with one of the myriad
HTTP/HTML caching methods?

~~~
WorldMaker
It seems to be intended to snapshot single page applications in "the middle"
of operation, which the browser will not HTML cache (as the base page HTML
remains all the stuff before JS loading and operations happened). Instead of
snapshotting the application's own internal object model and reusing that on
offline wakeup, this just snapshots the raw DOM. For certain types of SPA apps
this might be a quick, easy, and lazy solution to offline wakeup.

